# Sovereignty/Providence of God books?



## thistle93 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi! I am looking for some books that deal with the sovereignty of God & providence of God not so much dealing with this in relation to salvation (though that is vital) but really all of everyday life in general.

Especially interested in any books that deal with the sovereignty of God & providence of God as it relates to pastoral ministry. 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## Wayne (Aug 3, 2011)

Reformation Heritage Books carries about five to ten titles on that subject. John Flavel's work, _The Mystery of Providence_ is a must read.


----------



## KMK (Aug 3, 2011)

Hodge's Systematic Theology Vol I is very helpful.


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 3, 2011)

Calvin's Institutes is super helpful on this point. Book 1 and sections of Book 3 (if I'm remembering correctly) address this issue. Calvin is always helpful.

As Wayne pointed out, Mystery of Providence is really helpful. Flavel lived in a port city, so his pastoral ministry was largely in a town with lots of ships going in and out, and needing to pastor people in a context where providence (the winds and seas) were major issues.

Also, you might take a look at Jerry Bridge's Trusting God: Even When Life Hurts. Bridges is always helpful.

I think beyond that, I'd just wonder what area you're looking at in particular. Are you thinking about suffering? Life decisions? Exegetical works? It's kinda a big subject heading you're asking about... If you're not finding what you're looking for, narrowing down the arena you're thinking about might be helpful.


----------



## NB3K (Aug 3, 2011)

A W Pink's The Sovereignty of God was a good one after I read Wayne Grudem's Chapter on Providence in his Systematic Theology Chapter 16. The already stated Institute's by Calvin is great. But also pick up and read Augustine's Enchiridion on Faith, Hope, & Love Chapter 26 entitled The Triumph of God's Sovereign Will is I think the best In my humble opinion.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 3, 2011)

Calvin's _The Secret Providence of God_


----------



## NB3K (Aug 3, 2011)

Marrow Man said:


> Calvin's _The Secret Providence of God_



I have that for Kindle and by far it is a great polemical. If anyone wants to borrow my copy let me know. Borrowing is only good for two weeks. I have the newer Paul Helm edition from Crossway. It is a short read and Calvin is on FIRE!


----------



## thistle93 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mainly looking how one is to make decisions in light of God's sovereignty/providence over their life. Be it at home or in the ministry or any aspect of life. Any books that touch on these things? 

But right now my main focus is on God's sovereignty/providence over pastor ministry. How we are to preach, evangelize and shepherd a church in light of this. But also pastor ministry is my main focus because right now I am not seeing much fruit from my labors as pastor at the current church I am serving in. And that even in these times God is in control of His church and my ministry. I am also questioning if my current ministry is where God still really wants me. But I do not want to make any rash moves and/or do anything for selfish motives. So I would like to read some others who have struggled through some of the same situations and glean some knowledge from them. Any books that touch on these things? 


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## NB3K (Aug 3, 2011)

thistle93 said:


> But right now my main focus is on God's sovereignty/providence over pastor ministry.



Than get anything from John Calvin on the said subject and pray for revelation from the Holy Spirit and you will be fine.

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------




thistle93 said:


> I am also questioning if my current ministry is where God still really wants me. But I do not want to make any rash moves and/or do anything for selfish motives. So I would like to read some others who have struggled through some of the same situations and glean some knowledge from them. Any books that touch on these things?



Read Calvin. He was only in Geneva for a night (according to his will) but God had other plans for him.

Or better yet, you could just spend some time in the book of Job.


----------



## Puritan Scot (Aug 3, 2011)

Rev. John Matthews, D.D - *SGCB | THE DIVINE PURPOSE DISPLAYED IN THE WORKS OF PROVIDENCE AND GRACE*


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Aug 3, 2011)

I am currently reading through "Sovereignty" by Rushdoony.  It is nice to read for the chapters are broken up into relatively short captures; I am reading it as part of my evening devotions. I like it because he infuses scripture so seamlessly, explains everything thoroughly, and it is both stimulating, challenging, eyeopening, yet also humbling and convicting (obviously!-for it is about our Sovereign Lord and how we are very much not sovereign in light of Him). Though I am not too far into it, I would recommend it so far. It relates to all areas of life, which, I really appreciate.


----------



## FenderPriest (Aug 4, 2011)

thistle93 said:


> Mainly looking how one is to make decisions in light of God's sovereignty/providence over their life. Be it at home or in the ministry or any aspect of life. Any books that touch on these things?
> 
> But right now my main focus is on God's sovereignty/providence over pastor ministry. How we are to preach, evangelize and shepherd a church in light of this. But also pastor ministry is my main focus because right now I am not seeing much fruit from my labors as pastor at the current church I am serving in. And that even in these times God is in control of His church and my ministry. I am also questioning if my current ministry is where God still really wants me. But I do not want to make any rash moves and/or do anything for selfish motives. So I would like to read some others who have struggled through some of the same situations and glean some knowledge from them. Any books that touch on these things?
> 
> ...



Thanks for your thoughts here Matthew. I think these are what we might technically call: Normal Christian struggles. So... take heart, people are, have been, and will be where you are. And in particular, our Savior was where you are... I mean, if you think about it, Jesus visible church up until he was crucified was what... 120-200 people? I mean, he preached a sermon in John 6 specifically to get rid of people... But fruit came through his death, and we get the distinct honor of enjoying the sovereign grace benefits of his work.

In thinking about your expansion on your question, these books came to mind. In some ways, they address your question from different angles, both directly and indirectly. Each would be helpful resources to have anyways, but I think they might each be a specific help to you on these struggles, especially in thinking about pastoral ministry, where to serve, and what fruitfulness looks like.

Just Do Something: A Liberating Approach to Finding God's Will by Kevin DeYoung
Dear Timothy: Letters on Pastoral Ministry edited by Tom Ascol
Called to the Ministry by Edmund Clowney
Brothers, We Are Not Professionals: A Plea to Pastors for Radical Ministry by John Piper (This one you could probably find for free at or through Desiring God.)
Christian Ministry by Charles Bridges (This one is certainly free in e-book format somewhere.)

I know those are all ministry books in one way or another, but they're all written by Reformed/Calvinistic pastors who've walked through the very questions your dealing with, both in their lives and in Scripture. I think you'll find some helpful, grounded, loving direction in those books. Some more than others will address your questions head on, but I think those 5 books would make a good case study of Biblical counsel and advice. And, as always, the Bible is the authority here - Paul and John come to mind as men who have particular things to say on these subjects.

Hope that's helpful my friend.
~Jacob


----------



## Matthew Tringali (Aug 4, 2011)

Many good recommendations already made: Hodge, Calvin, Pink...

One that has not yet been made, which is one of my favorite books: Doctrine of the Knowledge of God by John Frame.


----------



## JM (Aug 4, 2011)

Pink's work on the subject is really, really good but I would suggest getting the Baker or Bridge-Logos edition. 

I have a pdf I could with 26 authors expounding the doctrine of predestination that I could email you. 

TABLE OF CONTENTS 
Predestination, Jonas C. Sikes (1900) 
A Discourse on the Decrees of God, Hercules Collins (1696) 
God's Determinate Counsel, Stanley C. Phillips 
Article Seventeen, Anglican Communion 
Chapter HI, Of God's Decree, London Confession, (1689) 
Predestination, Christopher Ness, (1700) 
Predestination, John Gill (1752) 
Particular Election and Perseverance, Isaac Backus (1789) 
Sovereign Decrees of God, Isaac Backus (1773) 
Chapter HI, Of God's Decree, Abel Morgan (1775) 
Absolute Predestination, Gilbert Beebe (1833 cf) 
Absolute Predestination, Samuel Trott, (1833) 
Predestination, James Wells (1839) 353 
Predestination, Silas Durand (1901) 395 
Absolute Predestination, Sylester Hassell (1902) 
Absolute Predestination, William Smoot (1912) 
Sovereignty Of God, J. B. Bowden (1926) 
Absolutism Misrepresented, Joseph Fairchild (1926) 
"Time Salvation" vs Predestination, P. IL James (1928) 
Predestination, W. T. Judy (1929) 
Predestination, J. R Hatcher (1929) 
Predestination vs. Limited Predestination, J. W. Gilliam (1930) 
Predestination, Frederick W. Keene (1930) 
Predestination, John C. Hall (1936) 
God's Providence Over The Evil Acts of Men, Frank B. Beck (1963) 
Exposition of the Doctrine, J. W. Gilliam (1932)

If anyone wants it just drop me a pm with your email and I'll send it out. I don't recall where I got it, probably a primitive Baptist site somewhere...


----------

